# Lekarze > Forum chirurgiczne >  Zdjęcie gipsu-palce

## reptar17

Witam. 3 tyg temu złamałem III i IV palec prawej ręki. Złamanie wystąpiło gdzieś przy ścięgnach, miałem gips założony na 3 tyg, dzisiaj mi go ściągnęli. Chirurg zastanawiał się czy nie powinienem jeszcze przez tydzień nosić gipsu. Ostatecznie kazał mi owijać palce taśmą do tappingu i smarować maścią Lioton. Palce są trochę opuchnięte i rwą mnie. Czy to normalne? Chciałbym dodać że trenuję siatkówkę i lekarz powiedział mi abym z miesiąc odczekał. Kiedy już mogę zacząć pisać, ćwiczyć te palce? Chciałbym dodać jeszcze fakt, że gdy miałem rękę w gipsie to ruszałem palcami na boki czy też nimi machałem. Chyba nie powinienem tego robić, ale już mnie nic nie bolało i chciałem spróbować. Po tym gimnastykowaniu w gipsie może troszkę mnie rwały ale to nie odrazu i był to naprawdę lekki ból. Czy mogą być jakieś skutki tego że próbowałem nimi ruszać w gipsie?

----------

